# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Давайте познакомимся >  Нам сегодня исполнилось 5 лет! Создаем книгу дома IN-KU

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья, форумчане, активисты и читатели! 
ВСЕ, с кем свела меня судьба за эти 5 лет! Перечислять поименно нет смысла, ВАС ОЧЕНЬ МНОГО!
 Я счастлива, что судьба подарила мне такую возможность - быть создателем нашего огромного ДОМА IN-KU! 
Дома, который стал родным сотням и тысячам творческих людей со всего мира, куда можно прийти и с радостью, и с бедой, где знаешь, что всегда можешь поплакать в жилетку и тебя поддержат, подбодрят и помогут. 
Дом, в котором новички постигают основы профессии, а профессионалы делятся своим опытом, где кипит творческий процесс создания новых идей, фишек и изюмов. 
Куда просто хочется прийти после трудного рабочего дня и расслабиться с РЕАЛЬНЫМИ друзьями за виртуальной чашечкой чая перед экраном монитора. 

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ всех нас с нашим маленьким ПЯТИЛЕТНИМ ЮБИЛЕЕМ!* 

*Небольшое добавление!!!!!
У меня возникла идея - создать НАШУ книгу! Что-то типа, как мы делали книгу стихов  аля Агния Барто, только на тему "Мой дом IN-KU" Чтобы у каждого из вас, кто захочет,  была своя страничка (можно с фотографией или видео с работы), где вы могли бы описать что  для вас значит форум, что вы дали ему и что он вам дал. Оформили бы  каждый свою страничку. Это был бы мне самый большой подарок! И в итоге - можно  выпустить книгу настоящую!!! Вот об этом я мечтаю! Чтоб на озоне и  амазоне можно было купить книгу в твердом переплете "Дом, в котором я  виртуально живу" Кстати, на название такой книги  тоже принимаются  предложения. (вооо, идея уже меня захлестывает... )
Жду ваши странички и жду идеи по названию книги!*

----------


## Mazaykina

Мне бы хотелось узнать, изменил ли вашу жизнь форум также, как мою?  :Blush2:

----------


## КАРЕН

Мариночка,поздравляю НАС ВСЕХ и ТЕБЯ лично с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ин-ку!!! :Victory: 
Я рад,что когда то ты собралась силами и сделала ответственный шаг и надеюсь,что не жалеешь а гордишься этим...Сколько приятных знакомств,общения подарил и продолжает дарить нам форум.
Желаю ВСЕМ крепкого здоровья,процветания,творческих успехов и приятного общения!
А тебе лично,Мариночка...ТЕРПЕНИЯ,ТЕРПЕНИЯ,ТЕРПЕНИЯ!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ всех нас с нашим маленьким ПЯТИЛЕТНИМ ЮБИЛЕЕМ!


Уррррааа!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo:  Да здравствует наш любимый форум Ин-Ку!!! Поздравляю!!!! 
Лети, наша форумская голубка, над всем миром! Неси добро, любовь, дружбу, взаимопонимание и мир всем людям на земле!

[IMG]http://*********net/5600115.gif[/IMG]
С юбилеем, любимый форум!  :Tender:  Желаю цвести, расти и размножаться! Чтобы жителей Дома Ин-Ку было много-много! Таких разных, необыкновенных, но объединённых одним чувством - любовью к нашему форуму!




> Мне бы хотелось узнать, изменил ли вашу жизнь форум также, как мою?


Конечно же, Мариночка! Ещё как изменил!!!  :Aga: 
Об этом говорит моя автоподпись. Для меня форум действительно является виртуальной Родиной! Потому что, моё появление здесь около 4-х лет назад совпало с моим появлением в Интернете. До этого я не знала, как обращаться с компьютером, с интернетом, элементарно не умела печатать, пользоваться поисковиком. Училась всему здесь, на форуме. Каждое сообщение давалось мне с большим трудом, т.к. долго на клаве искала подходящие буковки. Но жажда общения с коллегами-музруками была настолько велика, что уже за первый месяц пребывания на форуме у меня было больше 50 сообщений, весь первый год не вылезала из Беседки. А дальше - больше. Другие темы, разные разделы, новые возможности... Я узнала, что такое нереальная реальность! Без форума - ни дня! Это наркотик! Это магнит! Это круто! 

Маришечка, я тебе очень благодарна! И не только за форум! А за дружбу, за доверие, за то, что ты появилась в моей жизни! Ты сыграла в ней большую роль, многому научила, помогла мне в трудную минуту, когда я потеряла работу, направила в русло новой интересной  деятельности. А встретившись с тобой в реале, я увидела наяву, какая же ты классная! И по-другому быть не может! Потому что содержать такой огромный форум, тянуть на себе эту обузу, быть хозяйкой Дома с такими разношёрстными и эмоциональными жителями, примирять их при стычках и находить компромиссы при спорах может только сильный человек с огромной тёплой душой! Ты фантастический админ! Образец толерантности, благоразумия и доброты! Дай Бог тебе здоровья, сил, терпения и долголетия! 

*Дорогие форумчане, друзья, поздравляю вас с юбилеем нашего дорогого форума!!! Я вас очень люблю! Спасибо, что вы есть у меня!* :Oj: 

[IMG]http://*********net/5578610m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## BESElka

Форуму 5 лет, а мне только что стукну полтинник! С ДНЮХОЙ ВСЕХ НАС!!!!)))
На форум попала случайно. Искала минусовку, поисковик выдал ВКМ... а тут соседи-близнецы... творческие люди! Постучалась и Марина открыла двери! Спасибо тебе огромное за НАШ ДОМ! За радость общения! За встречи вертуальные и реальные!За возможность творить и учиться этому у настоящих профессионалов! За друзей, которые реально приходят на помощь!  За Домики и избушки!...  За теплое и мягкое крылышко у Курочки!... За встречу с чудесными и интереснейшими людьми! За наш ВДВ! А он реально рулит! За  массу драйва и позитива! За возможность общаться и дружить с единомышленниками со ВСЕГО МИРА!
Всем здоровья, успеха, удачи и нескончаемого творческого потенциала!

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Дорогой любимый форум! 
С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!
 5 лет - это и немного и очень много для всех нас - творческих людей!!!!!!!
Форум- это постоянный спутник в моей жизни, наставник, учитель  и внохновитель для продуктивной творческой работы!!!!
Процветания и долголетия нашему любимому форуму!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, МИЛЫЙ ДОМ!

Что мне дал ИН-КУ?

*Новое* мировоззрение
*Новый* толчок к саморазвитию и самообразованию
*Новые* знания и умения
*Новых* коллег и единомышленников
*Новые* цели
*Новые* идеи
*Новые* впечатления и эмоции

Полет нашей птицы прекрасен! 
И как же я была удивлена-растрогана-рада, когда дизайнер принес проект капремонта моего ДК 
и я увидела птиц в интерьере - на полу и мозаике!

----------


## Валентина Сысуева

Как хорошо что у нас юбилей!!! Мариночка , юбилеем поздравляю тебя!!! И так же поздравляю  всех нас!!!
Желаю чтоб наш домик продолжал жить и развиваться!!! Спасибо всем, кто никогда не отказывался помогать друг другу, спасибо за Вашу помощь, за все эти годы наших 5 лет!!!

----------


## Шевячок

> Мне бы хотелось узнать, изменил ли вашу жизнь форум также, как мою?


ещё как изменил!Даже словами не опишешь, что изменилось....проснешься и с утра уже о нём подумаешь....

----------


## Маргошик68

> Мне бы хотелось узнать, изменил ли вашу жизнь форум также, как мою?


*С Юбилеем, любимый форум! Процветания на долгие-долгие годы!*
Марина, форум дал лично мне очень много: 
на форуме я встретила друзей, своих единомышленников, которые и в радости, и в горести со мной рядом, поддержат своими тёплыми, добрыми словами, с некоторыми даже встретилась и в реальной жизни;
на форуме можно реализовать свои идеи и поделиться ими с другими;
на форуме столько необходимого материала для работы, что голова просто не успевает его перерабатывать другой раз:)));
на форуме можно научиться новому и даже получить за это документ, я в частности говорю о Вебинарах, которые проводятся на форуме;
без форума я не представляю своей жизни, как написала Люда, прямо с утра я спешу на форум, чтобы всех поприветствовать и пожелать всем хорошего дня.
Марина, хочу сказать огромное спасибо тебе, всем модераторам за такой тёплый дом, который подружил нас всех, независимо от нашего места проживания, мы здесь все, как одна большая семья!

----------


## буссоница

Поздравляю всех-всех!С юбилеем!
Жизнь меняется на глазах благодаря  форуму!
ФОРУМ ЛУЧШИЙ ИЗ ЛУЧШИХ!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ КТО ПОСТРОИЛ ЭТОТ ОГРОМНЫЙ ДОМ, В КОТОРОМ ТАК ТЕПЛО И УЮТНО ВСЕМ НАМ, ФОРУМЧАНАМ, ОБЩАТЬСЯ, ТВОРИТЬ И ВЫТВОРЯТЬ, ПОВЫШАТЬ СВОЙ ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЙ УРОВЕНЬ И ПРОСТО ЖИТЬ!!!!

Форум для меня островок доброты и мира, понимания и заботы...и молниеносной помощи!!!

"Крикну!!! а в ответ тишина..." - это не про меня! :Grin:  Какое это счастье - радость человеческого общения! А здесь собрались лучшие представители этого МИРА!

Случайные и плохие люди здесь долго не задерживаются, не их это среда.

Каждый день в разных уголках нашей Земли, жители нашего ДОМА несут радость и счастье детям и их родителям, влюбленным юношам и девушкам, зрелым парам, бабушкам и дедушкам....

Поэтому МЫ ВСЕ ТАКИЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ И НАШ ДОМ ТОЖЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ И ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ!!!!

Поздравляю ВСЕХ НАС, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНЬЯ!!!
Желаю ВСЕМ мира, покоя и любви в ваших домах и сердцах! 
Спасибо отдельное моим друзьям, за то что они есть в моей жизни, за их поддержку, понимание и терпимость! Я вас люблю!
Спасибо администрации за порядок, покой и уют!

Всем ЗДОРОВЬЯ, ЛЮБВИ И УДАЧИ!!!

----------


## ююлю

Пусть кто-то жизнь клянет за неудачу - 
Не удалась, не одарила, не спасла, 
Но мне приносит радость, я не плачу - 
Спасибо ей за Вас, мои друзья !

От теплых Ваших слов душа оттает, 
Подставите в беде свое плечо, 
Легко живется, когда другом станет 
Вам человек, чье сердце горячо.

Так горячо, что и костер не нужен - 
Вы можете душой своей согреть. 
Спасибо Вам, друзья, за то, что дружим. 
Спасибо Вам за то, что сердце есть !

----------


## ююлю

> Пусть кто-то жизнь клянет за неудачу - 
> Не удалась, не одарила, не спасла, 
> Но мне приносит радость, я не плачу - 
> Спасибо ей за Вас, мои друзья !
> 
> От теплых Ваших слов душа оттает, 
> Подставите в беде свое плечо, 
> Легко живется, когда другом станет 
> Вам человек, чье сердце горячо.
> ...

----------


## laks_arina

*С днём рожденья, мой любимый форум, мой второй дом!!! С юбилеем!!! 

Как хорошо, что ты есть! Без тебя уже не представляю свою жизнь! 

Ты - как глоток свежего воздуха!

Ты - простор для творчества! 

Ты - лучший друг, советчик и помощник!!! 

Спасибо тебе!
*

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********net/5609092.jpg[/IMG]


С днём рождения, наш форум!
С пятилетием тебя!
Ты давно даёшь всем фору!
Ты - мой дом, моя семья!

Мариша, друзья, коллеги, всех поздравляю!




> Мне бы хотелось узнать, изменил ли вашу жизнь форум также, как мою?





> [IMG]http://*********net/5622601.png[/IMG]
> 
> *Любимому форуму*
> 
> Жизнь моя была обычной: дом, работа и семья.
> Но однажды в интернете форум я in-ku нашла...
> 
> Посмотрела, сколько тем тут! А ведь я пишу стихи!
> Почитала, загорелась: поделюсь-ка я с людьми!
> ...



[IMG]http://*********net/5601924.jpg[/IMG]


Мариночка, спасибо тебе за такой чудесный тёплый дом!
За возможность общения с замечательными людьми;
за возможность творить, создавать, развиваться, самоутверждаться;
за возможность оказывать помощь и получать её;
за возможность ЖИТЬ В ЭТОМ ДОМЕ ПОЛНОЦЕННОЙ ЖИЗНЬЮ!

----------


## говорушка

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ!!!
Хочется сказать СПАСИБО Марина тебе, всем модераторам за теплый,уютный домик,в котором можно общаться с друзьями,общаться с талантливыми людьми,учиться самому.
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!

----------


## Базилевс

[IMG]http://*********net/5617304.gif[/IMG]
Спасибо огромное за эту территорию мира, творческого кипения, дружеского общения!
Может быть звучит высокопарно, но здесь действительно ВТОРОЙ ДОМ !!!!!

----------


## anet_78

Поздравляю всех жителей нашего уютного домика ин-ку с ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!!!! Огромное спасибо за то,что ты есть у нас!!!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ***Маруся***

Марина и все-все форумчане, поздравляю вас с ЮБИЛЕЕМ))))



> Мне бы хотелось узнать, изменил ли вашу жизнь форум также, как мою?


Изменил не то слово. Моя жизнь стала совершенно другой, она стала красочнее и интереснее. Появились новые друзья, готовые в любой момент прийти на помощь, появились новые силы и идеи. Жизнь стала вновь интересной. А после  встречи в реале изменились и отношения в семье в лучшую сторону. 
ИН-КУ - это наш виртуальный дом, который приносит реальную радость))) 
Всем желаю творческих успехов, здоровья и радости общения))))

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Марина, Курочка Таня, спасибо вам, за ваше детище-форум ин-ку.  
Изменил ли он мою жизнь? Отвечу так: Каждый день, когда я захожу в компьютер, первое, что у меня открыто это электронная почта, где уже видно, чем живёт форум ин-ку с ночи. А однажды у меня не приходили уведомления целых два месяца, так я как выпала с жизни этого дома. Спасибо девочкам, кто помогает, направляет, тычет куда надо. Всех с праздником!!!!! Давай  наливай!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

*Поздравляю наш дом Ин-ку с 5-летием! Я рада, что я здесь и, возможно, приношу хоть чуть-чуть пользы и радости в этот дом. ПО крайней мере, я стараюсь это делать. Желаю Хозяйке дома и всем его жителям добра, радости, процветания!*

----------


## мадам

*Любимый форум, С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!!!!
Сколько талантливых, добрых,  искренних, по-настоящему, любящих свое дело,  жителей  в нашем уютном доме!!!!!! Я по - настоящему счастлива, встретив   их здесь!!!!!
Голубки мои, СПАСИБО ВАМ!!!!!
*[IMG]http://*********org/5544463m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

[IMG]http://*********net/5599890.jpg[/IMG]
Я поздравляю всю большую СЕМЬЮ жителей ИН-КУ с его Днем Рождения!!!
Желаю основателям УДАЧИ!!!
Форуму ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ!!!
Каждый день выходя на форум, я благодарна судьбе, которая забросила меня сюда!!!
Помощь в проведении праздников - ДА!!! Но это не главное!!
Главное, что здесь всегда откликнутся, помогут, выслушают (прочитают), дадут совет!!!
Мариночка Админовна, я счастлива, что лично знакома с тобой и надеюсь еще на встречи!!!

----------


## Марина Миг

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ИН-КУ!
Марина, тебя с днем рождения ДЕТИЩА твоего! И нашего  :Derisive:  Потому что очень мы наш форум, наш виртуальный дом любим! И другого не надо! Есть много местечек в сети, куда я захожу время от времени, но на ИН-КУ меня тянет с непреодолимой силой! Здесь мой дом, здесь мои друзья, семья моя здесь!
ИН-КУ не просто изменил мою жизнь, он наполнил ее красивыми праздниками, желанием расти и развиваться. А еще ИН-КУ подарил мне друзей. Таких.... НАСТОЯЩИХ! К которым можно прийти с горестью и с радостью, которые поддержат, посоветуют и разделят твое счастье, что так важно!!! А еще они предлагают помощь, даже если ты ее не просишь. Они чувствуют, что нужны. Через сотни километров, через экраны мониторов. Я пишу и слезы на глазах... Комок в горле... Я люблю вас, друзья мои ин-ку-куевские!!!
С Днем Рождения, Любимый Форум, процветания, новых проектов, новых ярких и интересных жителей, которые будут ЖИТЬ тобой, ИН-КУ!

----------


## alenuyshka

* Поздравляю с первым юбилеем. Счастья и процветания!!!!!!*

----------


## кружилка

Поздравляю от всей души хозяйку дома ин-ку Марину Мазайкину  и всех добрых, щедрых и гостеприимных жителей. 
Столько внимания и доброты  я получила  когда пришла на форум. Очень благодарна вам за ваше внимание, терпение и отзывчивость к таким как я новичкам.  
Я присоединилась к форуму в этом году. К сегодняшнему дню меня переполняет огромное чувство радости.  Я нашла людей,  которые,  любят свою работу, творят, выдумывают, сочиняют. Я могу с ними делиться всем, что волнует и трепещет. Да я за эти несколько месяцев столько узнала, столько получила знаний,  сколько не получала за последние 10 лет.
Хочу пожелать всем чумачечего вдохновения, неожиданных идей и творческого развития.  Здоровья и счастья вам, а остальное мы сделаем вместе. Надеюсь стать вашим другом. Ирина.

----------


## Lia-Lia

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! http://muzotkrytka.narod.ru/DR/14.html

----------


## Ганина Галина

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ!* 



> Мне бы хотелось узнать, изменил ли вашу жизнь форум также, как мою?


Марина! Я представляю, как тебя сегодня распирает от гордости за своё любимое детище! И, как поднимает настроение то, что стольким людям ты подарила не виртуальную, а реальную радость! Ты ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ, Марина!!! Никогда не устану благодарить тебя за то, что было создано тобой 5 лет тому назад! Потому что - форум - это дом, где живут уже даже не просто друзья, а родные люди! Это возможность расти и обретать крылья! Это шанс стать добрее и лучше, чем, может быть, ты есть на самом деле! Это сбыча мечт! Это моя любимая Избушка с её жителями! Это, как оказалось, даже моя работа! Благославенен будь тот день, когда меня занесло на странички нашего Ин-ку!!! Я ВАС ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮ!!!

----------


## IRENA100

ФОРУМ ИН-КУ!!! ЛЮБИМЫЙ НАШ ДОМИК!!! С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!! С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!!
[IMG]http://s.******info/f4acb85cd1dca11487f80585bb32d57f.gif[/IMG]
Мариночка, хозяюшка наша заботливая, трудолюбивая!!! Что для нас форум? Это наша виртуальная семья. В которой тебя ждут, любят и поддерживают. Это дом, в котором встречаются добрые, славные единомышленники, которые рады с тобой поделиться всем. что имеют. Сюда мы приходим почти каждый день, чтобы встретить своих близких. Поговорить с ними, поделиться радостями и печалями. Выслушать и дать совет.
А сколько всего нового мы узнаем здесь, осваиваем новые интересные компьютерные программы. Что-то получается сразу, а что-то приходится раз за разом повторять, учиться делать красиво и точно. Спасибо Вам огромное за ваш уютный, теплый дом- форум ин-ку!!! С юбилеем!!! Без вас не представляю теперь свою жизнь!!!!

----------


## Фрося

*Дорогой форум! Поздравляю тебя с пятилетием!*  :Vishenka 33: 
Любимая МАРИНОЧКА! Спасибо тебе за то, что ты организовала это форум для нас! :Kez 09: 
Что для меня форум ИН-КУ? Форум ИН-КУ - это моя путеводная звезда в мире интернета, мой университет, мои курсы повышения квалификации, моя семья, мои друзья, моё свободное время, мой помощник в работе и в организации досуга моих близких и коллег.... и.т.д.

----------


## Дания

*Дорогая Мариночка, дорогой ин-кусик! С днём рождения!!!!
Спасибо огромное за форум!!!! Это, действительно, второй дом, где можно и паплакаться в жилетку, и поделиться радостью, где всегда тебя поддержат. Спасибо за хороших и верных друзей! Спасибо за творчество и вдохновение! Спасибо сто тысяч раз за всё!!!!!
Форум для меня - это вся моя жизнь! Кипучая и могучая!*

----------


## Mazaykina

> надеюсь,что не жалеешь а гордишься этим...


Каренчик, а помнишь, как мы познакомились? Твой первый автомобиль, первая встреча с форумчанами, первый тост и ДРУЖБА навеки! 



> Каждое сообщение давалось мне с большим трудом, т.к. долго на клаве искала подходящие буковки.


Светик, у меня было тоже самое, только еще на 5 лет раньше, на нашем родном форуме плюс мск, откуда мы все родом. 



> За друзей, которые реально приходят на помощь!


ВОТ именно это самое важное, что дает нам форум, - это наше общение здесь! Материал можно накопать, будучи геологом, а вот друзей приобрести ТОЛЬКО общаясь и мне жаль тех, кто этого не понимает.

----------


## Курица

> Я счастлива, что судьба подарила мне такую возможность - быть создателем нашего огромного ДОМА IN-KU!


_Все мы не раз слышали эту бесхитростную песню:
«Дом - это там, куда готов 
Ты возвращаться вновь и вновь,
 Яростным, добрым, нежным, злым, еле живым,
 Дом - это там, где вас поймут,
 Там, где надеются и ждут,
 Там, где забудешь о плохом –
 Это твой дом!»
Когда я ее слышу, знаю: эти слова – и о нашем виртуальном пространстве, которое, благодаря твоим, Марин, усилиям, пять лет обратно стало нашим Домом…Не все знают, да и не нужно, наверное, это знать всем, что если бы не твоё решение – взять на свои плечи  эту махину-ФОРУМ-пять лет обратно, то и не было бы нас таких, какими мы есть сейчас.

Каждый из нас, старичков, тех, кто на форуме 6 лет и больше, ВЫРОС под твоим руководством.
Вырос не только годами и килограммами, но и ...мозгами…
Просто вдумайтесь: чтобы мышцы не атрофировались, нужно что-то делать физически, так?
Чтобы интеллектуально расти, нужно общаться с себеподобными одержимыми Личностями, умными, думающими, развитыми, и брать от них всё то, чем они владеют. Отсюда вопрос- ГДЕ??? ГДЕ общаться-то????НАМ,форумчанам, повезло!
Именно благодаря тому, что ты 5 лет назад позволила остаться нашему разделу Ведущих, в России, на Украине, в республиках Казахстан, Беларусь, Киргизия, а также во многих других точках Земного шара расцвели, выросли как Мастера Своего Дела сотни ведущих!!!
Ты- как тот Атлант, который держит на себе НЕБО… Небо с дирижаблями на главной странице нашего форума.
И тебя я особенно поздравляю с тем, что одно из главных дел твоей жизни - Детище – наравне с сыном!!! – приносит людям несказанную РАДОСТЬ. 
Долгих-долгих и плодотворных лет я желаю нашему Форуму.
И ещё…

Лично я благодарна тебе, Марина, за нашу ИЗБУ…это своего рода «Клуб по интересам», который вырос из флудилки, так называемой «Республики Флудористан».
На одной из встреч жителей Избы, которые стали уже традиционными и проводятся аж два раза в год - в ноябрьские и в майское праздники в разных городах России, мы с Ириной ВЕТЕР (это была её инициатива) – выступили с такой «пестней», вчитайтесь в её текст:
Ира+ Таня=черепахи Тортиллы 
(на мотив_Солнце мое_Овсиенко_)
1.Солнце катится по небу, словно метеор.
Ах, как быстро дни мелькают, вот уже  и Осень…
В Ярославле встречу ждали мы с тобою очень-очень,
Жить без встреч уже не сможем мы с этих пор…
Припев
Наша ИЗБА – Флудористана дочка,
Мы же её – признали – между прочим
И прописались сами в неё!
Пусть мы стары, но только лишь годами,
Скачем всегда, как молодые с вами.
Это всё Форум – Солнце моё!!!

2. Начинались наши встречи очень хорошо:
Галя в Суздале встречала  нас  в  сарафанах!!!
Мы готовились полгода, классно было - оборжаться,
Каждый после этой встречи Друга нашёл!!!
Припев: 
Наша ИЗБА – Флудористана дочка,
Мы же её – признали  – между прочим!
И прописались сами в неё!
Пусть мы стары, но только лишь годами,
Скачем всегда, как молодые с вами.
Это всё Форум – Солнце моё!!!
Это всё Форум – Солнце моё!!!


3. Все на свете любят солнце и рассвета ждут.
Мы ж на радугу подсели – это так приятно!!!
Мы , единственные ваши две Тортиллы, между прочим,
Из-за вас мы не стареем!!!…верите? Нет???

Припев: 
Наша ИЗБА –Флудористана дочка,
Мы же её – признали –между прочим!
И прописались сами в неё!
Пусть мы стары, но только лишь годами,
Скачем всегда, как молодые с вами.
Это всё Форум – Солнце моё!!!
Это всё Форум – Солнце моё!!!
Наша ИЗБА –Флудористана дочка,
Мы же её – признали –между прочим!
И прописались сами в неё!
Пусть мы стары, но только лишь годами,
Скачем всегда, как молодые с вами.
Это всё Форум – Солнце моё!!!
Это всё Форум – Солнце моё!!!_

*Наш Форум- наше Солнце.

Возможность НЕ СТАРЕТЬ с годами даёт мне Форум.
Друзей верных- виртуальных и реальных - даёт мне Форум!
Возможность самореализоваться – даёт мне Форум!
Стремление быть лучше, чем я есть, реализуется через Форум!

Низкий поклон тебе за наш ДОМ, Марин!

*

----------


## Лена Видьманова

5 лет- это много или мало?

*Мало, если посчитать дни, недели или часы.
Много, если понимаешь, что это КАЖДОДНЕВНОЕ и ПОСТОЯННОЕ общение с такими друзьями-форумчанами,, которых мало в реальной жизни. А это дорогого стоит.
*
С Днем Рождения, Форум ИН-КУ!

----------


## Mazaykina

> долголетия нашему любимому форуму!


Ларочка, это зависит от всех нас ВМЕСТЕ! Будет желание приходить и общаться, будет существовать и портал для этого.



> я увидела птиц в интерьере


Ириша, какая красота!! А птичка будет тебе напоминать о нас всех, твоих друзьях форумчанах! 



> спасибо за Вашу помощь,


Валюша, я знаю ОДНО: если ты делишься чем-то, то к тебе приходит в несколько раз больше.

----------


## Ладога

[quote="Petavla;4868868"]Жизнь моя была обычной: дом, работа и семья.
Но однажды в интернете форум я in-ku нашла...[/quote
С днём рожденья!* С тех пор, как зарегистрировалась на форуме . моя жизнь тоже изменилась! Здесь я познакомилась с талантливыми людьми, узнала столько нового, интересного! Удачи, процветания форуму! Благодарю Марину за создание чудесного ДОМА!*

----------


## Lenylya

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ФОРУМ. Форум -это яркое солнце. Форум - это далёкие и близкие звёзды. Форум -это поддержка и понимание. Форум -это творчество. СПАСИБО, огромное, что ты есть!!!

----------


## irinar

> «Дом - это там, куда готов 
> Ты возвращаться вновь и вновь,
> Яростным, добрым, нежным, злым, еле живым,
> Дом - это там, где вас поймут,
> Там, где надеются и ждут,
> Там, где забудешь о плохом –
> Это твой дом!»


C Днем Рождения! Форум! С юбилеем! 
Спасибо за то, что каждый из вас дарит частичку своего сердца, свой талант.

----------


## Шевячок

> Материал можно накопать, будучи геологом, а вот друзей приобрести ТОЛЬКО общаясь и мне жаль тех, кто этого не понимает.


уже давно захожу не за материалом, а ради друзей!!!

----------


## aichka

*Вот и стали мы на год взрослей,
Вот и стали мы на год моложе,
Кружит в танце нас Наш юбилей,
Словно ловкий танцор осторожно!

Наслаждайтесь же праздником Вы,
Веселитесь и пойте- как дети!
Пусть так юн наш IN-KU, но УЖЕ
Получил он во взрослость билетик!

День рожденья в доме этом –
Он зари раскрашен цветом,
День рожденья не простой,
Пятилетний, молодой!,

Пусть ещё он много раз бывает,
Словно радуга для всех для нас сияет,

Пусть несёт тепло и счастье,
Руку помощи в ненастье,
Избавленья от невзгод
Нам всегда IN-KU несёт!
Он- НАШ ДОМ, ВТОРОЕ "Я",
ВЕДЬ IN-KU - МОЯ СЕМЬЯ!
*

 


*МОЙ  IN-KU, о форум мой,
Будь же  вечно молодой,
Пожелать тебе хотелось 
Чтобы песня в сердце пелась,

Чтобы был уютен дом,
И друзей полно кругом!
А завистников рука
Пусть исчезнет навсегда!

А еще удачи море,
Убежало вдаль чтоб горе,
Чтоб тебе везло всегда,
С юбилеем ВСЕХ – УРА!!!*

----------


## Левадана

*С юбилеем, любимый форум! Мира, добра и процветания тебе на долгие годы!
 Марина, огромное спасибо тебе, за то, что пять лет назад ты сделала это чудо, объединила всех творческих людей в один прекрасный дом, дом ин-ку!

*

----------


## Lara

> уже давно захожу не за материалом, а ради друзей!!!


*Спасибо друзьям, спасибо тем, кто идёт на  помощь. 
Спасибо Форуму, где столько Талантливых людей, 
о дружбе с которыми до форума можно было только мечтать!

Через бури и туманы
К цели движется корабль.
Первый тост — за капитана,
Покоряющего даль.

Тост второй за всю команду,
Модераторам — поклон.
Третий — всем, кто здесь как дома,
Тем, кто в ин-ку дом влюблён!*

[IMG]http://*********net/5606091.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Vika_Belikova

*С праздником любимый форум, с процветанием !!!*

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

*С юбилеем дорогой форум!!! Долголетия и процветания!!! Люблю всех!!!*

----------


## Евгения 71

С Юбилеем, наш дорогой форум! И хозяйке этого форума МАРИНЕ - СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ,она как настоящая хозяйка дома,добрая и приветливая! Чтоб мы без этого форума делали,сколько почерпнули для себя много нового,поделились знаниями,навыками.Ещё раз с ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!

----------


## MarinaMi

_С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, Ин-Ку! Добра, долголетия, процветания!

Форум стал важной частью жизни каждого из нас. Настоящей, реальной. 
Здесь  -  люди, которые и за тысячи километров друг от друга дышат одним воздухом, настроены на одну волну. Это очень дОрого и важно. 
Здесь - музыка, и творчество, и щедрость сердец, и любовь, и надёжные руки и плечи тех, кто не даст упасть: настоящих друзей. 
Спасибо Марише за большой труд быть хозяйкой такого огромного дома, за доброжелательность, уют и комфорт. Спасибо модераторам за порядок в нём. Спасибо друзьям за то, что они есть._ 

[IMG]http://*********net/5629661m.jpg[/IMG]

Как много в нашей жизни встреч!
Минутных. Трепетных. Тревожных.
Счастливых. Грустных. Осторожных.
Все в памяти не уберечь… 

Нежданно встретились друзья – 
В ладонях бережно и нежно,
С теплом, восторгом и надеждой
Несу по жизни встречу я.

Спасибо вам за этот дом,
За то, что здесь всегда мне рады.
Другой не нужно мне награды – 
Лишь знать, что всё спокойно в нём.

Ведь если холодно в душе,
И вьюга сердце заметает,
Я знаю, где оно оттает – 
Я с вами рядышком уже!

Я у судьбы прошу для вас
Здоровья, бодрости, терпенья,
Фантазии и вдохновенья,
Ещё здоровья – про запас!

И с благодарностью к друзьям,
Назло ветрам и непогодам,
И сожаленьям, и невзгодам – 
По жизни вновь шагаю я.

----------


## Zinaida68

Очень рада, что нашла  форум Ин-Ку. Благодарность создателям и всем участникам за помощь, за интересные идеи!

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Надоела проза сухая и сегодня *чуйвств*   не скрывая
Я поздравлю in-ku стихами, может даже спою - не знаю...
Пожеланий моих не счесть, но зачем их делить на части,
Если все они, сколько есть заключаются в слове "счастье"
Вам, Марина, цвести, не стариться, и 100 лет молодой быть и модною
Здесь желают все наши красавицы, да еще стихоплет Холодная.

----------


## лариса61

ДОРОГИЕ ДРУЗЬЯ ФОРУМЧАНЕ, КОЛЛЕГИ! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ НАС С ЮБИЛЕЕМ НАШЕГО МИЛОГО, УЮТНОГО ФОРУМА! ДОРОГАЯ МАРИНОЧКА СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ТО, ЧТО ВЫ НАС ЗДЕСЬ ВСЕХ ОБЪЕДИНИЛИ И МНОГОМУ БЛАГОДАРЯ ВАМ МЫ ЗДЕСЬ НАУЧИЛИСЬ! ДЛЯ МЕНЯ БОЛЬШАЯ ЧЕСТЬ ТРУДИТЬСЯ БОК О БОК РЯДОМ С ВАМИ! МИЛЫЙ ФОРУМ ЖЕЛАЮ ТЕБЕ ЗДРАВСТВОВАТЬ ДОЛГИЕ ГОДЫ И РАСПРОСТРАНЯТЬ ВОКРУГ НАС СВЕТ, ТЕПЛО И УЮТ!

----------


## NikTanechka

*Любимый наш форум, наш дом ин-ку, с юбилеем!
Многие из нас переступили порог этого дома несмышлёнышами в работе с компьютером, с программами. 
Здесь для нас и ясли, и садик, и школа, и универ, а для многих - и академия! 
Здесь терпеливые помощники и наставники, здесь заботливая и мудрая хозяйка, которая собрала созвездие талантов под своё крылышко. Здесь тепло и уютно. Здесь наш дом!!!
Мариночка, хозяюшка дорогая, спасибо тебе за тот комфорт, который ты для нас создала, за позитив, за друзей, общение с которыми ты нам подарила.
Спасибо модераторам и помощникам по технической поддержке за порядок в нашем доме. 
Спасибо добрым сердцам наших талантов, которые щедро делятся своим творчеством!
Всем желаю здоровья и удачи, а форуму процветания!!!*

----------


## Маженка

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ,МОЙ ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ!ВСЕМ УЧАСТНИКАМ ФОРУМА ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ!!!СПАСИБО КОЛЛЕГИ ЗА ВАШ БЕСЦЕННЫЙ ТРУД!!!

----------


## ОЙКОВ

*Дорогой,любимый, родной форум! С Днем рождения! Процветания,творчества, дружбы и сотрудничества желаю нашему форуму и всем его жителям! Мариночка,спасибо,что сотворила для нас такое чудо,как ИН-КУ! Здоровья тебе,сил и вдохновения!*

----------


## TIMOHA69

С Днём рождения любимый форум!!!!
Я желаю форуму процветания! 
Всех форумчан тоже поздравляю. Пусть форум будет для всех полезным, пусть общение будет приятным! А еще: побольше массовых веселых сборищ, поездок и конкурсов! 

Большое спасибо Марине хозяйке форума,за наш солнечный, творческий домик , а также тем кто развивает его!

что дал форум????? да самое главное! много надёжных друзей, желание приходить сюда снова, и снова, даже если у нас, плохое настроение, что то не клеится здесь всегда поддержат, и помогут советом, я считаю это дорогого стоит.
а для работы материал можно везде найти  :Smile3:  кто ищет тот всегда найдёт :Yes4:  это не главное :Girl Blum2: 

С днём рождения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Музрукоff

_Любимый мой форум! Тебя поздравляю!
От чистого сердца тебе я желаю
Как будто ребенку: расти, развиваться!
Особенным быть!  Никогда не сдаваться!
Пусть будет друзей и поклонников много,
Счастливой и долгою жизни дорога.

Знакомство с тобой для меня как награда.
И знаешь -  других не хочу. И не надо!
_

----------


## Vitolda

*С юбилейным Днем рождения, любимый форум!!!*
*Ничего, что чуть-чуть с опозданием? 
Пусть праздник этот продлится подольше, а юбиляр получит больше добрых слов, поздравлений и подарков!!!

Изменил ли мою жизнь форум? Еще как!!! Он занимает в ней СТОЛЬКО места! Довольно долго я приходила сюда только брать, поражаясь просто несметным сокровищам, хранящимся в доме. Потом стали интересны люди, которые эти сокровища раздобыли или сотворили сами, в дом принесли и друг с другом делятся. Потом появилось желание делиться самой и стать равноправным жителем ДОМА. 
Теперь уже и не знаю, какой из домов (жилище, работа, форум) для меня первый, второй, третий.. 
Здесь, на форуме, я нашла замечательных друзей! Просто с ужасом думаю: "Если б не открыла заветную дверцу, пролетела бы мимо - никогда бы этого чуда со мной не случилось!" 
Здесь я получила СТОЛЬКО бесценных советов, идей, материалов для работы, что не просто поумнела, а относиться к своей работе иначе стала!

Форум для меня дом, друг, дорожка и в детство, и в мастерство одновременно, волшебный мир, чудо, сказка, песня, музыка...
Какое счастье, что он есть!!!
СПАСИБО за это!!!*

----------


## Ледок

*Всех с праздником!!!*

----------


## катя 98

Поздравить с днем рожденья 
 Любимый форум спешу я. 
 От радости, веселья 
 Сияет вся земля! 
 Пусть с неба изольётся 
 Поток большой любви, 
 Души твоей коснётся, 
 Наполнит счастьем дни. 
 Пусть праздник этот будет 
 С тобою много лет, 
 Пусть в сердце он разбудит 
 Чудесный, дивный свет. 
 Желаю много солнца, 
 Успехов и добра, 
 Судьба пусть улыбнётся 
 И даст тебе тепла. 
 Удача пусть шагает 
 С тобой везде, всегда, 
 И пусть Господь подарит 
 Долгие года!
От всей души благодарна судьбе за встречу с нашим чудесным форумом и Мариночке за его создание! Самые-самые -самые творческие, самые лучшие друзья,самые  любящие детей и свою профессию люди находятся именно тут! Только благодаря форуму и встрече с виртуальными людьми и ПЕДАГОГАМИ с огромной буквы я научилась всему, что сейчас умею, научилась еще больше любить свою профессию, научилась дарить  все что имею просто так незнакомым и знакомым людям, дарить то, что может быть кому то принесет пользу и помощь в работе, дарить так, как дарите все несметные сокровища , находящиеся тут вы, дорогие девочки-мастерицы. Учиться, учиться и еще раз учиться-вот почти Ленинский призыв , который тут как по волшебной палочке смог сбыться наяву!yahoo:
Пусть процветает и долго живет наш родной домик-ин-ку и его жители-семья дружная и сплоченая!!!!! Я всех люблю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Олена911

Огромнейшое  спасибище!!!   создателям етого чудесного домика и всем кто вкладывает частичку себя в его розвитие. Дальнейших успехов и процветания!!!

----------


## SvetaH

_С Днём рождения, наш форум!
Я рада что когда-то попала  в наш дом! Где встретила много друзей, единомышленников. Где можно поделиться радостью и грустью, где тебя выслушают и поддержат.  Где я многому научилась, благодаря нашему форуму. 
С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВСЕХ ВАС!!!_

----------


## lenik

_Дорогой, любимый форум!С днем рождения!!!
Будь весёлым, красивым, любимым, удивительным, неповторимым!
Словно в сказке волшебной живи, восхищённые взгляды лови!
Мариночка, спасибо за возможность общаться с творческими, добрыми людьми, которые щедро делятся своим талантом. Благодаря форуму жизнь становится ярче и интересней.
Нашему чудесному творческому домику долголетия и процветания!!!_

----------


## Irina Sirin

Дорогой любимый форум, С Днём Рождения! 

_Ты постоянно  радуешь нас своим содержанием! Ты постоянно делишься с нами интересной и полезной информацией. Твоей мудрости  и щедрости нет предела.Спасибо тебе за возможность общения. Благодаря тебе мы приобрели верных и мудрых друзей.
Желаю тебе шириться и развиваться!_

*Огромная благодарность и наилучшие пожелания хозяйке  этого ДОМА, которая вкладывает в него свою любовь,  время и знания! 
Марина, вы смогли собрать, сплотить и воодушевить прекрасный коллектив!* 
*СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ВАШУ РАБОТУ и ЗАБОТУ!!! Удачи ВАМ в творческом деле! 
Здоровья и всяческих побед!!!!*

Всем Форумчанам желаю тепла и уюта ВЭТОМ ДОМЕ

*За развитие и единство!*


* Всех, всех с праздником!*

----------


## Nich Tanya

*Марина! Поздравляю Вас, как хозяйку этого большого дома, с первым ЮБИЛЕЕМ!*

*Первый юбилей – «In-Ku» сегодня 5!
И ты готов весь мир объять!
Растёшь и зреешь постепенно,
Быть может быстро, почти мгновенно! 
Свой круг друзей ты вовсе не ссужаешь, 
Талан в любом ты видишь, открываешь!
А по годам, всего лишь ты малыш!
Но ты давно  «In –Ku» уже крепыш! 
Желаю я тебе, «In-Ku», расти и процветать!
И юбилейное столетие всем вместе отмечать!*

----------


## Anisoara

* Дорогой, любимый, уютный наш форум, с днем рождения!!!!!!!*
* Мариночка, огромное спасибо за создание нашего второго дома!!! Долголетия, процветания и удачи!!!!!
Спасибо за новых друзей, за возможность общаться с талантливыми людьми, за возможность быть полезной в этой жизни.*

----------


## Мишкина

С Днем рождения, мой любимый форум!!! Жить без тебя НИМАГУ!!!!! 
Мариночкуууу :Tender:

----------


## IGalkina

Марина, Вы создали прекрасный дом и под его крышей уже пять лет собираются добрые, талантливые люди! Пусть этот дом станет еще для многих родным и нужным! И пусть всем и всегда в нем будет хорошо и уютно! С днем рождения! И в подарок всем вкусный букет лета!

----------


## Notka Fa

*С Днём Рожденья, с Днём Варенья, с Днём Конфеток и Печенья!  Мне кажется, что Мариша в своих строчках выразила именно то, что чувствуют большинство форумчан:
Нежданно встретились друзья – 
В ладонях бережно и нежно,
С теплом, восторгом и надеждой
 Несу по жизни встречу я.

Спасибо вам за этот дом,
За то, что здесь всегда мне рады.
Другой не нужно мне награды – 
Лишь знать, что всё спокойно в нём.

А ещё очень символично, что День рождения Форума соседствует с Днём защиты детей! Хотя я всегда считала, что детей нужно любить, и тогда у них , а значит и у нас всё будет хорошо!!! А этот праздник я всегда проводила под девизом: "Сегодня День защиты детей от плохого настроения!" 
Пусть и у Форума и у всех жителей этого огромного дома всё будет хорошо!*

----------


## Мелодия69

Уважаемую  Марину и всех форумчан от всего сердца  поздравляю с юбилеем! Желаю всем активного и плодотворного долголетия!
[IMG]http://*********org/5528161m.png[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/5518945m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Ketvik

*Уважаемая  МАРИНА,  СПАСИБО за ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ уютный,  гостеприимный домик!!!!!
 Всех НАС, кто ежедневно приходит в этот замечательный ДОМ, поздравляю с 5-ЛЕТНИМ   ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!! 
 Желаю Марине и всем НАМ, зарядиться Солнечным Настроением, согреться Любовью, Теплом, Добротой и раствориться в Радости и Счастье!
Спасибо Всем, кто кто обслуживает форум, где собираются творческие люди, которых объединяет одно увлечение или идея!!!!!!  
МЫ помогаем друг другу советами и подсказками, обмениваемся жизненным опытом  и конечно же поддерживаем друг друга.  С первым,  5-летним  ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!!!!*

----------


## талант

Домовичок ин- ку первый юбилей отмечает
Он секреты и тайны тут знает
Он хозяйке помогает
Форум наш оберегает

С днем рождения любимый
Домик творчества и мира
Дом идей. Любви. Добра.
Будь таким как есть всегда.

И огромное спасибо
Что сдружил ты всех красиво
Познакомил. Всем помог!
Пусть удачи лишь даст Бог!!!

----------


## PAN

С Днем Рождения, Ин-Ку...
Добра и мира форумчанам, мудрости и терпения админам, крепких нервов и зорких глаз модерам... Форуму - долгих лет... :br:

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

*С Днем рождения любимый форум!!! Спасибо за то, что ты есть!!! Уже и не представляешь жизни без тебя!!! Все стали родные и близкие!!! Всех ЛЮБЛЮ!!! Марина, спасибо тебе за то, что ты создала такой оплот мира и  хорошего настроения!!!*

----------


## Джина

*Дорогой любимый ДОМ!*

[IMG]http://s20.******info/9f42493dca703abefdb8535fb3f5a009.gif[/IMG]

Мариночка, спасибо за твоё любимое и всеми обожаемое детище, где я, как и многие, нашла друзей, поддержку и понимание!!!

----------


## olga kh

*С Днем рождения!!! С 5-летием, самый замечательный Форум на свете!!! Здесь столько талантливых, прекрасных людей - доброжелательных, всегда готовых протянуть руку дружбы, помощи! Здесь так тепло и душевно, как будто общаешься с самыми родными людьми! Здесь все, как в реальной жизни...а потому что, здесь и есть реальная жизнь! И этот Дом, созданный Мариной - самый, что ни  на есть реальный! В нем здОрово! Классно! Весело и радостно! Это, когда праздник))) Здесь царит деловая серьезная обстановка, когда мы учимся (хотя и учеба всегда - тоже праздник!!!) Здесь бывает горько...когда уходят друзья((( Но я же говорю, что все здесь ПО-НАСТОЯЩЕМУ!!! И это так ДОРОГО, Марина!!!! Здесь ЖИЗНЬ!!! Пусть она идет своим чередом, и мы вместе встретим еще не один Юбилей!!! Счастья и процветания всем форумчанам! С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!! И - СПАСИБО тебе, что когда-то однажды...5 лет назад - все случилось! А еще СПАСИБО судьбе, что когда-то (кто раньше, кто позднее) - мы нашли созданный Мариной ДОМ и постучались сюда...И нам распахнули двери!..
*
[IMG]http://*********net/5592675.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Славина

Что такое СЧАСТЬЕ? У каждого человека своё понимание этого слова, но моё счастье не было бы полным без нашего общего дома! Здесь всегда можно найти поддержку друзей, спросить совет и получить помощь. Изменилась ли моя жизнь, после того, как я узнала про форум? Конечно изменилась.  Моя жизнь наполнилась новыми яркими красками, впечатлениями, а друзей сколько здесь я нашла!!!! И наверное, если бы не *Ин-Ку*, я бы не была такой ведущей, какой я сейчас есть и наверное вообще бы ею не была)))) И как хорошо сказала *Светочка*, что это действительно - вторая Родина. Одна большая страна, одна семья!!! Поздравляю с юбилеем!!! Расти, процветать и просто БЫТЬ всегда!!!! Спасибо тебе, *Мариночка*!!! :Tender:

----------


## ambra

Поздравляю наш любимый , самый лучший творческий  форум и благодарю от души  его создателя и руководителя, нашу  Мариночку!

Спасибо всем за профессиональную , самую скорую на свете помощь, за теплые дружеские беседочки, юмор и веселье,  поддержку в трудные моменты жизни !

Желаю процветания, творческих успехов и радости !!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Ребята, ДРУЗЬЯ!!! СПАСИБО вам всем огромное.... У меня просто нет слов...*

----------


## мотрий Инна

> Мне бы хотелось узнать, изменил ли вашу жизнь форум также, как мою?


*Для начала, поздравляю! Поздравляю Теплый и душевный дом с первым серьезным юбилеем! И самую главную, саму  серьезную и справедливую  хозяюшку с этим праздником! 
Мариша, изменил.  Изменил мое отношение к профессии Ведущего, отношение к празднику в целом и отношение к другим коллегам, оказывается, столько родственных душ в одном месте собралось!!
С праздником всех!!*

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

*С юбилеем, любимый форум!!!* 

[IMG]http://*********net/5672392.jpg[/IMG]

[COLOR="#0000FF"][SIZE=3]Мариночка! Низкий Вам поклон за Ваш труд! Благополучия и Процветания вам и нашему любимому, уютному и светлому второму дому!!!
Форум дал мне новую, интересную, насыщенную яркими событиями жизнь! Сделал из меня другого человека! Подарил мне новых друзей!!!!

С Юбилеем!!!!! Урааааааа!!!!!

----------


## Sемицветик

Я совсем новичок, но присоединяюсь ко всем выше сказанным словам. С большой благодарностью Марине, за возможность расти, набираться новых впечатлений, высказывать своё мнение.
_Процветания нашему домику и всего самого, самого наилучшего........._

----------


## solnet

*Дорогой, теплый уютный дом! С твоим появлением изменилась жизнь вокруг: появились друзья, коллеги, единомышленники,настоящие профессионалы, который всегда поддержат, помогут, посоветуют. Мы - одна семья! Пусть она будет крепкой, счастливой, дружной!
Марина, огромнейшее СПАСИБО за наш форум!!!! За мудрость и терпение, за сглаживание скользких ситуаций!!!! Низкий поклон!!!! Мы вместе!!!!*

----------


## Dinna

Привет всем! Сегодня был обычный день. Все как вчера, позавчера и ранее... По традиции несколько часов в день я уделяю учебе на Ин-Ку. Как обычно забегаю и сегодня! И что я вижу! Фоурм - юбиляр!!!! Целый пятачок натикал)))
Уж не помню с каких пор я здесь - совсем недавно! Но кажется вечность. Ин-Ку не только Школа, это еще и мой второй Дом. Никого не видела, но многие очень радушно приняли меня, делятся со мной и так с каждым. Все мы связанны здесь. Что греха таить, иногда бывает так поганно на душе, бегом в Ин-Ку и цвести сады в душе начинают. Таким образом, еще и душу врачуете в серые будни. Ребят, я Вас всех поздравляю. Спасибо за такой прекрасный форум, за ваш труд, за ваши теплые сердца! Форуму процветания! Его жителям ярких праздников и благодарных клиентов. Счастья и благополучия в Ваши дома! Всех крепко обнимаю! Ваша Динка)

С ПЯТИЛЕТИЕМ ВАС!!! УРРРААА!!!!

----------


## natali_markelova

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН С ПЕРВЫМ ЮБИЛЕЕМ!

ЖЕЛАЮ ВСЕМ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ, НОВЫХ ИДЕЙ И ВДОХНОВЕНИЯ!

----------


## lukshurik

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, любимый форум.   :016: 
Процветания, новых идей, творческих форумчан. 
Спасибо ВСЕМ, кто трудится на форуме, благодаря кому, форум есть и процветает. 
СПАСИБО!

----------


## mash-elena

*Поздравляю наш любимый форум с юбилеем! От всей души желаю дальнейшего процветания, успехов и новых творческих и надежных друзей!*  :Smile3:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## natascha-sam

[img]http://s20.******info/1706103bfd3d6264172c9794643d5be0.gif[/img]

*С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ!!!!!!!!*Однажды я случайно нашла наш форум, поначалу было очень сложно, не понимала, что и где...........сейчас спустя несколько лет, я понимаю, что наш форум, как глоток свежего воздуха, я захожу каждый день, здесь всегда помогут, подскажут, а самое главное здесь замечательные, отзывчивые, добрые люди!!!!!!!!!!!!!! С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, НАШ ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ!!!!!!!! Процветания, новых идей,ярких впечатлений, море  радости!!!!
Отдельное спасибо нашей Мариночке, хозяйке этого форума, удачи, творческих полётов!!!!Спасибо тебе огромное!!!

[img]http://s16.******info/3dcf0ae2e62d1d1f2e743e0b2e639b01.gif[/img]

[img]http://s17.******info/93af163c31ffdc021734a6053884e2a0.gif[/img]

----------


## irinavalalis

> Мне бы хотелось узнать, изменил ли вашу жизнь форум также, как мою?


Конечно же без сомнения изменил! Здесь так много творческих людей, энергичных, весёлых, ищущих что-то новое в своём творчестве и в итоге находящих, дарящих добро и радость не только всем участникам форума, но и в итоге их воспитанникам, что очень важно! Тут находишь единомышленников, пусть виртуальных, но друзей, которые и помогут и поймут и главное НАУЧАТ! Можно долго что-то делать вслепую и не находить чего-то ВАЖНОГО! А можно просто делиться своими успехами или неудачами, и знать что тебя поддержат - это именно то, что может и даёт мне Ваш форум! Какая всё-таки полезная мысль посетила Вас в минуту создания этого замечательного МИРА ФАНТАЗИИ и ТВОРЧЕСТВА! Это ЗНАМЕНАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ДЕНЬ! Поздравляю от всей души и создателей и участников форума с *ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!* Творческих успехов всем!

----------


## Dinna

А я дурная, тему отдельно создала для этого юбилея - не знала, что есть уже))) :064: 
Ну чтож, друзья, поздравлений много не бывает, еще раз ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!
Форуму процветания! Его жителям ярких праздников и благодарных клиентов. Счастья и благополучия в Ваши дома! Всех крепко обнимаю! Ваша Динка)

С ПЯТИЛЕТИЕМ!!! УРРРААА!!!!

----------


## olesya 35

И я друзья, спешу поздравить нас всех с юбилеем. Пусть наша семья шириться и процветает! Мира  и добра всем! А форум, он необходим, как воздух, как вода. Форум познакомил с новыми друзьями, виртуальными и реальными, подарил радость общения с единомышленниками! 
 :Ok:

----------


## людмила-45

Мариночка, спасибо тебе что ты открыла двери дома для всех нас.Люблю я этот светлый дом, он окружает всех теплом, он окружает нас добром, всегда уютно в доме том. Долголетие форуму и процветания!!! :br:

----------


## eva.leisli

Дорогие друзья!!!!!!! С ЮБИЛЕЕМ вас!!!!!! Марина, спасибо Вам что Вы есть у НАС!!!!!!!!!!! Радости всем , благополучия, творческого вдохновения на каждый день и каждый миг!!!!!!!!!!!!! План пятилетки ВЫПОЛНЕН!!!!!! Вы  все - СУПЕР - ЧЕЛОВЕКИ!!!!!!!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Мне бы хотелось узнать, изменил ли вашу жизнь форум также, как мою?


Марина я тоже с большим удовольствием присоединяюсь к словам благодарности и ко всем пожеланиям Форумчан.

Жизнь изменилась очень сильно,потому что теперь есть друзья с которыми можно посоветоваться,получить реальную помощь и самое главное поддержку.Использую любую возможность что бы встретится и познакомиться лично с друзьями и коллегами Ин-Ку.Безумно рада,что смогла с тобой,Марина  познакомиться лично.*Общение на Форуме внесло в мою жизнь стимул повышать свою квалификацию изменяться с новыми веяниями.*

----------


## Саша Львов

> Ты фантастический админ! Образец толерантности, благоразумия и доброты! Дай Бог тебе здоровья, сил, терпения и долголетия!


Ой, подпишусь под каждым словом!!! И хотя я, по независимым от меня причинам последнее время не так часто появляюсь здесь, как мне хотелось бы, я всё равно знаю, что здесь я дома!!! А что может быть лучше дома? С днём рождения, домик!!!!!!!!

----------


## Масяня

С ЮБИЛЕЕМ МАРИШКА, прежде всего - тебя!!!  Ты создала такой дом, в котором всем уютно. Здесь нашлось место для разных направлений, для разных характеров, для разных проявлений творчества.


Лично мою жизнь форум изменил до неузнаваемости. Сравнивать себя 5 лет назад и сейчас -  дело долгое. Самое главное - в моей жизни появились люди, которые стали так дороги, что за них и в огонь и в воду. Люблю наш ИН - КУ!!!

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

С юбилеем наш дом Ин-ку!Спасибо тебе, Маришка за тепло и уют,который ты создала. :Tender: Очень рада что попав на форум нашла много друзей,которые стали частью моей жизни.Рада что знаю, как ярко светят звёзды,так как знаю их лично. :Grin: 

Спасибо всем кто делает наш дом ярче.Люблю вас!

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

Дорогие форумчане и наша Мариночка АДМИНовна!!! Поздравляю всех нас с 5-летием моего любимого и дорогого "второго дома"! УРА!!!
Несомненно форум очень изменил мою жизнь, я общаюсь с такими чудесными людьми, как ВЫ ВСЕ! Форум дал мне таких наставников, как Марина Морозова и Элина Моденова! И я этому бесконечно рада! Желаю процветания нашему "дому", а вам всем, форумчане- хороших клиентов и достойных заказов......и простого человеческого счастья!!! Всех обнимаю)))

----------


## на.та.ли.

.С ЮБИЛЕЕМ МАРИШКА!!! Примите слова благодарности, очень приятно общаться  с такими чудесными людьми как вы.

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Дорогая наша Мариночка, дорогие форумчане! С ЮБИЛЕЕМ!!!! Спасибо нашему "Второму дому" за друзей, которые с каждым днём множатся, спасибо за наставницу мою Леночку Мартынову!!!!! Всем желаю процветания, хороших клиентов!!!!

----------


## зулико

Дорогой, любимый форум, без которого я уже и дня не могу прожить -  с юбилеем! Пусть небольшим по количеству лет, но таким значительным для всех нас.
 Я помню свое  знакомство с форумом. Меня очень по- доброму пригласили и сразу окружили особенным вниманием , поддержали. И хотя обращение было написано для всех новичков, но воспринималось как написанное именно для меня. Это была Мариночка. Потом заботливо направляли, помогали и подсказывали. Это уже была Музочка - наш модератор.Я почувствовала себя настолько хорошо и уютно, что уходить уже не хотелось! А Беседка...Сколько добрых и чутких друзей у меня появилось! Здесь тебя и выслушают и посочувствуют и помогут. А как бережно форумчане относятся друг к другу!
Я безмерно рада, что попала в этот замечательный Дом - Ин-Ку. Марине и всем форумчанам желаю здоровья, успехов, а форуму - процветания на долгие годы! Я вас люблю!

----------


## КАРЕН

> Каренчик, а помнишь, как мы познакомились? Твой первый автомобиль, первая встреча с форумчанами, первый тост и ДРУЖБА навеки!.


Это было незабываемо:)))))))))))))Переславль! :Yahoo: 
Периодически просматриваю фотки- почти у каждой есть история
А еще помню,как в Москве,у Ильдара-Папы в ресторане ты ПРЕЗЕНТОВАЛА ИДЕЮ ИН-КУ- интер КЮНЦЛЕР хаус...и как мы глумились над словом КЮНЦЛЕР (есть видео) :Grin:  :Blush2:  :Grin: 
P.S.   и там же получила развитие история с БУСИНКОЙ :Taunt:

----------


## faina

От всего сердца поздравляю с юбилеем прекрасный, непрерывно развивающийся творческий  коллектив, состоящий из настоящих профессионалов   с великолепным вкусом и чувством стиля, способного брать высочайшие высоты практически в любом  жанре и направлении. Спасибо Вам за то, что Вы постоянно обмениваетесь энергией, вдохновением, замыслами, подталкивая   друг друга к взаимному безостановочному росту.
Будьте же здоровы, и пусть ничто не мешает вашему творчеству. Успехов вам и процветания!

----------


## Молодая женщина

Я новичок, но очень хочу общаться, делиться и узнавать что то новенькое! Да здравствует  форум Ин-Ку!!! Поздравляю с 5-летием!!!!! Благодаря вам, дорогие коллеги,  есть в жизни праздник! Праздник творчества, общения, вдохновения! Счастья всем!!!

----------


## бубочка

Немного поздновато, но как говорится лучше поздно чем ни когда! С ЮБИЛЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕМ!!!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

Всех участников этого замечательного форума и администрацию с праздником!!!!!! Ураааааа Урааааааа Урааааааа!!!!! Спасибо, что вы есть!!!! От чистого сердца.  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Анатольевна

Дорогой наш форум! Поздравляю тебя и всех "ин-кушников" с первым юбилеем!
Да, наверное, я бы без форума жила, и возможно, даже очень неплохо... НО без моих любимых друзей, без творческого роста - то есть серо и уныло... Казалось бы, один клик мышкой на панели закладок, но кликни - и тебе откроется такооооооееее... 
"Ин-Ку" - это и работа, и общение, и радости, и горести - в общем, целая жизнь...

Мариночка! Спасибо что сохранила и продолжаешь развивать наш теперь такой уже большой дом! С праздником!
Спасибо всем тем, кто занимается юридической и технической поддержкой форума!

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Нашему форуму "Ин-ку" пятикратное "ГИП-ГИП-УРРРРА!!!!!!!!"

Марина, дорогой наш админ, а тебе сил, терпения, а главное желания оберегать  наш дом от всех бурь и невзгод!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!! (кричу сознательно, потому что повод есть!!!!)  :Vah:  :Vah:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## lencom2007

С днем рождения любимый форум ИН-КУ! Это отдельная волшебная СТРАНА творчества, со своими  яркими талантливыми жителями, живущая по своим законам. Интересно, что каждый может найти для себя что то невероятное, новое и необычное. Я просто очень рада, что поселилась на форуме, и конечно это сильно меня подстегивает к работе, смотрю как другие вытворяют и самой хочется творить! СПАСИБО Марине Админовне за терпение, за умение управлять своим звездным народом!Желаю всем радости и кайфа от жизни!!!!!!!!Я люблю форум ИН-КУ!!!!!

----------


## Сергей Борисович

Всем Здоровья,Здоровья,и ещё раз------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ДЕНЕГ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Mauridia 03:  :066:

----------


## koluchka

С днем рождения, Любимый форум!!! Писоединяюсь ко всем сказанным здесь словам поздравления!!!!! Для меня форум- это второй дом. Я пришла сюда, когда это еще был форум МСК и  осталась навсегда. Благодаря форуму я  обрела себя нынешнюю, благодаря форуму я нашла друзей, самых настоящих, причем по всей России и за ее пределами. А друзья помогли и помогают по-новому смотреть на мир, на свою работу, помогают расти..... Я обрела встречи в реале со своими друзьями-коллегами-единомышленниками, втюрилась поуши и мужа своего втянула... :Taunt:  В самом первом посте Марина спрашивает- изменл ли форум вашу жизнь, как мою? Несомненно!  и перечислять можно бесконечно, но не буду... расскажу только друзьям при личной встрече.. на кухне за чашечкой чего-нибудь... Спасибо огромное Марине Зайкиной за ее доброту, мудрость, за силы и тепрпение, которые она отдает нам и нашему общему дому- Ин-ку!!! Процветания, долголетия и успехов!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

Поздравляю всех с юбилеем!!!! Успехов всем и побольше хороших клиентов. Меня и мою жизнь форум тоже изменил. Спасибо большое мастерам - учусь у вас и буду учиться дальше.

----------


## Komissarova

С днем рождения, Любимый форум!!! Всем здоровья, радости, успехов! Я очень рада быть с вами вместе!

----------


## Veramar62

*С днем рождения, ФОРУМ! Желаю форуму процветания и много преданных друзей! Я очень благодарна форуму, с тобой легче работать, много новых друзей и прекрасное общение!*

----------


## livni

Любимый форум, с Днем Рождения!
Позволь в любви тебе признаться!
Ты нас собрал, всех познакомил,
Ты учишь нас в сети общаться.
Мы друг для друга стали ближе,
Чем пальцы на одной руке.
Всегда и всем помочь готовы 
В веселье,  радости, в тоске.
Мы здесь друг друга вдохновляем,
И помогаем не теряться.
Как будто 200 лет всех знаем,
Хоть можем только здесь встречаться!
Тебе желаем процветанья,
Расти и дальше расширяться.
А нашей Зайкиной Марине –
Нам  ин-ку –мамой оставаться!

----------


## zavedka

*Хочешь быть любимым – дари любовь,
Хочешь стать богатым – прояви щедрость,
Чтоб тебе всегда помогали – с радостью помогай другим,
Чтобы быть счастливым – бескорыстно дари счастье и улыбку.
Именно таких принципов придерживаются все жители этого замечательного форума  Ин-Ку.  Я счастлива, что однажды блуждая по уголкам интернета, судьба открыла мне двери доброго, щедрого, бескорыстного дома, где меня с радостью встретила его хозяйка Мариночка Зайкина.  Я благодарна всем жителям этого дома за их творчество, неиссякаемую энергию, желание творить и делиться своим творчеством. 
Здесь не бывает холода,
Здесь ясный день, здесь все в цвету,
Здесь сердце вечно молодо
Добром встречая доброту!
Поздравляю всех с Днем рождения форума , дай Бог всем вам здоровья, удачи, а форуму – дальнейшего процветания.
*

----------


## Nadegda71

Очень сложно передать словами все чувства к ИН-КУ, к жителям его.
Я ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ЮБИЛЕЕМ "МАМУ" И ВСЮ СЕМЬЮ! И пожелать хочу всего
что можно уместить в одном лишь слове- счастье, а форуму, чтоб не иссяк родник
всех творческих идей. И пусть благоухает добром весь тамадейский наш цветник!

----------


## Марина Дудник

С юбилеем милый дом! 
Как тепло, уютно в нем! 
Есть здесь милые друзья, 
В нем живу счастливо я!
Дом Ин-ку семьею стал
Много мне идей он дал,
 Здесь нашла своих друзей
 С ними жизнь моя светлей!
 Благодрностей не счесть
Всем кто в доме этом есть.
Прокричать могу друзья:
 МОЙ ИН_КУ ЛЮБОВЬ МОЯ!!! 

Милая наша, Марина Админовна! Спасибо тебе и всем кто поддерживает наш дом в чистоте и уюте за ваш труд на благо творческих людей!!!!!

----------


## Ольгаптаха

Дорогой форум и его администрация, я здесь реально с сентября 2013 года, хотя регистрация много раньше, зарегистрировалась и забыла))), а сейчас поняла, как много я потеряла не заходив в наш творческий домик несколько лет. Но, теперь я не представляю без него своего существования!!! Здесь я могу получить ответ на любой вопрос, поделиться своими придумками, поучиться на вебинарах и просто поболтать с виртуальными друзьями. А какое счастье, когда встречаешься с форумчанами где-нибудь на Гелиосе или других семинарах, такое чуство, что встретился с роднёй! Всем процветания и позитива, а организаторам и кураторам неиссякаемой энергии!!! :Yahoo:  С Днём рождения наш любимый домик :Vishenka 33:

----------


## svetlanaber

С Юбилеем любимый форум! Спасибо, Марина, что двери для нас всегда открыты! Мое сердце и душа навсегда с Вами!

----------


## РТ Любовь

*С юбилеем, дорогой наш, жизненно важный во всех смыслах, форум! Наш форум - это источник просвещения и мудрости, копилка знаний и опыта, возможность подарить частичку своего и приобрести массу наработанного коллегами-творцами, мастерами, искусниками. Наш форум - это палочка-выручалочка, источник вдохновения. Форум прочно вошёл в мою жизнь, без него себя уже не представляю. 
Желаю форуму дальнейшего развития, процветания, а лично Вам, Марина, безмерно благодарна за всё, что вы делаете! Здоровья Вам и успехов во всех начинаниях!*  :Tender:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 34:

----------


## mel00elena

Самые теплые слова и пожелания в адрес нашего форума и всех, кто здесь прописан. С юбилеем!

----------


## Djazi

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! С этим маленьким юбилеем! Большинство нас сюда с МСК занесло) Не представляю, кем бы я сейчас была, если бы не форум... Он мне помог стать профессионалом своего дела, дал общение с замечательными и близкими по духу людьми. Форум- мой университет! И спасибо тебе, Марина, что везёшь этот воз!

----------


## цокотуха

И я присоеденяюсь к вашим поздравлениям!! Милые тамадушки, мастерицы и виртуозы своего дела!!! я зарегестрировалась на форуме очень давно, но к сожалению не часто сюда выхожу.. но все что я здесь почерпнула, ту помощь которые мне оказали форумчане-дало мне толчок для новой жизни, жизни ведущей, да быть в постоянном поиске творческих идей!!! я поздравляю сам форум!! и желаю ему долгих прекрасных лет в творчестве и развитии своих талантов!! спасибо за таких талантливых и отзывчивых людей, которые собрались здесь!! Спасибо организаторам Марине Зайкиной, благодоря вам мы все растем!!

----------


## Гайдаровна

Большое СПАСИБО форуму!!! Благодаря форуму появилось много друзей, единомышленников. Я сама себе завидую, что нашла этот форум. С юбилеем всех нас!!!!

----------


## Медведик

:Yahoo:  Мариночка!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ тебя, всех твоих помощников и соратников, всех жителей и друзей форума!!! Форум - это огромная профессиональная поддержка, это море полезной информации...но прежде всего это ЛЮДИ...такие разные и такие интересные. Здесь прорастают душами и живут, сопереживают и радуются, истерят и успокаиваются. Здесь всегда есть повод поговорить и выслушать, здесь тебя любят и ждут. ФОРУМ для меня - это живое, благоприятное энергетическое пространство... это возможность видеть достижения своих коллег и радоваться вместе с ними, это возможность личных встреч и дружба! 
Помню и свой "первый раз"...попала случайно в самый загруженный период. После очередного новогоднего корпоратива, когда надо отоспаться и набраться сил на следующий вечер....кликнула и ВСЁ.... зависла))) А рано утром 1 января зарегистрировалась и началось.... общение-чтение-общение-чтение))) Настоящая форумозависимость :) Помню как произошла реформа, и МАРИНА взяла под своё крыло нас, ведущих.... Помню и первую реальную встречу в Питере, на которую не решилась поехать ... но все оставшиеся на форуме новички именно отслеживая репортажи и просматривая фотографии сдружились и осмелели ;) Помню и свою первую встречу в реале...и вторую...и третью..и каждую)))) Их было много и все оставили в душе тепло, радость и яркие мгновения. Спасибо ФОРУМУ за счастье, за возможности, за перспективы!!! Марина, тебе низкий поклон.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## LUSHA

Лучший форум для творческих людей, поздравляю всех форумчан!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Helena Simon

С днем рождения, дорогой наш ФОРУМ!!!!! Спасибо за то, что благодаря тебе я познакомилась со  столькими  творческими  позитивными людьми!!!! А сколько плезных интересных идей подчерпнула!! Море!!!! Смотрела ролики с праздника - 5-летие и.....не могла оторваться, пока не просмотрела все!!! Какие голоса, какие шикарные песни, а номер с Машенькой- это УЛЁТ!!!! Я так давно не смеялась!!!! Браво Татьяне!!! Еще раз с праздником самый лучший форум на просторах инета!!! Мариночка, тебе отдельное спасибо за твой бессценный труд, за твое терпение, за твою энергетику, которой ты делишься с нами!!!!!

----------


## Ольга Курносова

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТАКОЙ КРАСИВЫЙ , КРАСОЧНЫЙ ФОРУМ С ЮБИЛЕЕМ И ЖЕЛАЮ ОСТАВАТЬСЯ, ОБНОВЛЯТЬСЯ. ПОПОЛНЯТЬСЯ !!!НА ФОРУМЕ У МЕНЯ ПОКА 1 ДРУГ. НО ЗАТО КАКОЙ !!!!

----------


## жужелица

Дорогой форум! Дорогие хозяюшки-организаторы нашего форума и конечно же все, все его жители-посетители! С Днём рождения всех! Любви ,удачи, счастья всем .Процветания и долгих лет Жизни нашему форуму!

----------


## Ольга Курносова

ВОТ И Я , ГЛЯДЯ НА ТАКУЮ КРАСОТУ НА ФОРУМЕ И САМА ПРИ ЭТОМ НИЧЕГО НЕ УМЕЯ, МОГУ ПОКА ТОЛЬКО ВОСХИЩАТЬСЯ" ЖИВЫМИ" КАРТИНКАМИ, КРАСИВЫМИ СТИХАМИ. Я ТОЖЕ ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК, НЕДАВНО ПОЛУЧИЛА СЕРТИФИКАТ НА ИЗДАНИЕ СБОРНИКА ДЕТСКИХ ПЕСЕН. МНЕ НРАВЯТСЯ ТЕ СТРАНИЧКИ, ГДЕ БЕСКОРЫСТНО ДЕЛЯТСЯ СВОИМИ РАЗРАБОТКАМИ, ИДЕЯМИ, ВИДЕО И ЕСТЬ ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ СКАЧАТЬ, НО ЧАЩЕ ВСТРЕЧАЮТСЯ СТРАНИЧКИ, ГДЕ ОБОЗНАЧЕНА СУММА КАКОГО-ЛИБО ДИСКА, ИЛИ РАЗРАБОТКИ. ЭТО ОТТАЛКИВАЕТ И РАЗОЧАРОВЫВАЕТ

----------


## baranessa

Поздравляю всех форумчан  и наших модераторов с юбилеем!!! И от себя лично могу сказать, что мою жизнь форум не изменил, он ее перевернул и это абсолютно искренне! Заражаясь идеями таких творческих людей, сам начинаешь постоянно мыслить, придумывать, изобретать, совершенствоваться. Все, что беспокоит, все несу на форум)) задаю вопросы, спрашиваю, интересуюсь, делюсь. Никогда мои проблемы не остались не замечены и это правда. Спасибо всем огромное и с юбилеем!!!

----------


## кариглазка

С юбилеем! 5 годков-вроде и не много,
Но какую форум здесь для всех открыл дорогу! :Yahoo: 
Люди классные вокруг, многогранен этот круг, :Aga: 
Спасибо хозяйке, Марине,
за то, что здесь приютила! :Tender: 
Счастья ВСЕМ, добра, любви,
И чтоб у каждого в душе прекрасные сады цвели!!!

----------


## Liya-Yarulina

Поздравляю всех создателей Форума (с большой буквы)С юбилеем! Поклон Вам за ваше творчество Неизмеримый талант а главное щедрость.. Сама я ничего не сочиняю .не пишу стихов и даже не рисую.про таких как я здесь пишут (слизывают сливки)Но учусь Учусь у Вас дорогие мои! Мастерить и вырезать  склеивать и рисовать.Спасибо форуму!
Самое основное наверное то что форум прибавил мне смелости что ли.. уверенности начать муз деятельность в совсем другом направлении =заниматься с особенными детьми.Никогда не училась этому.!

Спасибо!
https://yadi.sk/d/D1jARiyFTgiFt

----------


## oga

С днём рождения, любимый ФОРУМ!!!
Самый - самый! Самый искренний, самый тёплый, самый душевный!
Форум для души и общения с замечательными людьми!!!
Форум in-ku наш просто супер! 
Просто класс!
Здесь, на форуме своем 
Как одна семья живем!
И форум наш лучший 
в сетях интернета,
Хозяйке МАРИНЕ, спасибо за это!!!


Модераторам и всем, кто делает наш форум таким приветливым, добрым и интересным, спасибо!! Поздравляю всех форумчан с нашим маленьким юбилеем! Удачи вам во всём, а нашему форуму процветания еще долгие годы!!
Желаю нашему Дому оставаться таким же уютным, каким он стал благодаря всем вам! 

Пусть этот замечательный пятилетний малыш крепнет, мужает и растет не по дням, а по часам!
С юбилеем нас всех-всех-всех, дорогие форумчане! Ура!!! Нам пять лет... Что ж... ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ СЛЕДУЕТ! 
*ПоздраWWWляю!!!!*

----------


## Олечка Александровна

С Днём Рождения,любимый форум!!! :Vishenka 34:  :008:  :Laie 40: 
Успеха,процветания,всех благ желаю, счастливой судьбы!!!Пусть всё задуманное осуществится!!!
Благодарю хозяйку - Мариночку, и всех-всех жителей, со многими дружим, общаемся, девчонки - спасибо вам!!! Благодарю всех педагогов и мастеров за обучение, помощь,советы! Только благодаря Вам, расту и развиваюсь!
Всех люблю!!!Желаю счастья!!! :Connie 5:

----------


## Lishaika

С Днем Рождения!!! Ура-ура-ура!!!!!!=)

----------


## VITA786

_С днем рождения милый  форум!!!

_


[IMG]http://*********org/5639308m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

Уважаемые создатели форума,уважаемые технические работники форума и все форумчане с Днём рождения!!! Огромное спасибо за вашу работу, ваши материалы которые очень помогают нам в нашей работе. За отзывчивость, доброжелательность и конечно за терпение, и понимание низкий всем поклон. С уважением, на долго с вами, Владимир.

----------


## ИрихаК

Поздравляю форум с первым юбилеем!!!! Процветания и удачи во всех начинаниях.

----------


## alla-mus

Спешу присоединиться к поздравлениям и пожеланиям! Наверное, еще на долго растянется наш юбилей :Taunt:  
Мариночка, ты большая умничка, что "построила" такой домик. Теперь он превратился в "царство" , в "Творец"! Спасибо огромное тебе! 
_Спасибо всему форуму за талант, находчивость, поддержку, помощь! Всех с юбилеем!_ Изменил ли мою жизнь форум? - Не то слово! Теперь = это глоток свежего воздуха! Задыхаюсь, если вдруг не получилось заглянуть сюда! 
До сих пор, когда смотрю на адрес в левом окошечке, удивляюсь "всей географии" - и все мы сейчас здесь, общаемся вместе, смеемся, огорчаемся, и не преграда нам ни границы, ни политические "моменты"!!! 
И все, Мариночка, это ты!!!
Поздравляю!

----------


## Dee sea

Поздравляю создателей такого замечательного ДОМА!!!! С 5 - ти летием!!!!
Вот, включила интернет
И зашла на форум.
Виртуальные друзья
Ждут для разговора
С ними хорошо всегда
Жарким летом, в холода
К ним не нужно ехать, плыть
Можно в гости приходить
Постоянно, каждый день.
От всего сердца хочу сказать огромное спасибо Мариночке за форум! Спасибо за труд, за наставления! Отдельное спасибо всем "учителям" и форумчанам которые щедро делятся своими знаниями и умениями!!!
Желаю форуму  дальнейшего процветания на долгие годы и что бы всегда оставалась такая же теплая и дружественная атмосфера!
Все оглянуться не успели – 
И вот, серьезный юбилей!
Вы сделать многое сумели,
И впереди полно затей!
Вам долголетия и счастья,
И оптимизма пожелать
Хотим с любовью настоящей,
И никогда не унывать!

----------


## sklyarihhha

Много слышала об этом форуме,а вот посетить и влиться в Вашу команду никак не удавалось)И тут попала в такой день,буду считать это знаком свыше)
Так что,принимайте поздравления)Создателям и Старожилам форума желаю творческих успехов,что бы вдохновение никогда Вас не покидало)будьте счастливы,позитивны и креативны)

----------


## KAlinchik

Родной мой дом!!! я невероятно счастливый человек, что он у меня есть, а в нем живут мои друзья и родные мне люди!!!от всей души поздравляю с днем варения!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

*Мой любимый форум, его добрая, умная и справедливая хозяюшка Мариночка Админовна, все ее помощники, уважаемые гуру, мастера празднично индустриции, ассы своего дела, уважаемые коллеги- педагоги и все, все, все обитатели нашего общего любимого и как воздух необходимого дома, с ДНЕМ  РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!! 
Стены и жители нашего дома делают нас  уверенными и успешеыми профессионалами!!!!
 Спасибо всем, за то что Вы есть и всегда приходите на помощь!!! Здоровья, процветания!!!!*

----------


## Оля Савушка

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!!)))   :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
 На форуме я недавно, но мне нравится, что чувствуется именно домашняя атмосфера, где тебя примут с добром, расскажут, помогут, поддержат, поделятся, направят в путь-дорогу , и будут ждать (что немаловажно) тебя обратно!!!

----------


## Анюта я тутА

Самый любим форум! Здесь я утвердилась в правильности своего решения заниматься праздниками. Здесь я нашла друзей и единомышленников. Здесь всегда помогут и подскажут! Здесь огромное количество новых идей. Я счастлива, что нашла когда то этот форум и теперь я здесь живу! Спасибо всем и поздравляю нас!!!

----------


## Елена Зоостудия

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!!! ДОЛГИХ ЛЕТ РАБОТЫ ИН-КУ!!!!!!!!! Столько интересного и поучительного можно найти только здесь!!!!!!!

----------


## orxideya59

От всей души поздравляю форум и вас Мариночка с первым юбилеем!!! Желаю творческого процветания на долгие годы!!! В этом доме всегда уютно и тепло от общения с прекрасными людьми. Столько нового, интересного можно узнать, почерпнуть для себя!!! Спасибо Вам, Мариночка!!! :Grin:

----------


## Александра-Сашенька

С Днем Рождения поздравляю, процветания и побольше всем коллегам, хороших клиентов желаю! Ура!!! :Vishenka 33:  :016:

----------


## Алексашенька

[QUOTE=Александра-Сашенька;4900430]С Днем Рождения поздравляю, процветания и побольше всем коллегам, хороших клиентов желаю! Ура!!! :Vishenka 33:  :016: [/QUOTE
Хочу присоединиться ко всем поздравлениям и пожеланиям, читала и наполнялась вашим добрым веселым , радушным настроем. Уверенна что в вашем доме займу уголочек надолго. Очень хочу быть с вами дорогие форумчане!

----------


## Просто Алина

Мои поздравления!!!!!

----------


## Алсу мус

Мои поздравления!!

----------


## Смолянинова

Поздравляю!!!

----------


## liliya_1705

Скоро уже 6 лет будет, но все-равно поздравляю, хоть и с опозданием. :Derisive:

----------

